# Yep newbie here too



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all, thought I should introduce myself also. I hail from Southern New Jersey just across the bridge from Philly. I have three cats. Big Tommy a male seal point Ragdoll that is 18 mos., JoJo a female silver Tabby who's pregnant mom was fostered by a co-worker, also 18mos., and little Billie who is a classic Tabby and is now about 20 weeks old. We have had about 1 month. Billie was adopted from a shelter after JoJo got locked out of the house one night and couldn't find her way home. She was gone for 7 weeks. Big Tommy became very lethargic after JoJo's disapperance. He wouldn't eat, cried all the time so we brought home a playmate, I thought I would never see JoJo again. I had the neighborhood looking for her, notified the police, the grammer schools and high school, posted signs and placed an ad in the newpaper. NO ONE could find her. Then one morning I just happened to glance out the window and there's JoJo hot footin it across the cul de sac headed into the woods. I ran outside called her name and she came right to me. JoJo is fine and the three of them are getting along great.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

What a nice story! Glad JoJo came back, too. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see pics of Tommy, JoJo and Billie.

Ems x


----------



## caz (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi & welcome to the forum.

Great story.

I'm sure you will love it.

Everyone is so friendly.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, post pics soon!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What a nice story! Welcome to the forums


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome welcome welcome!!


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

great jojo came back! welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I get so happy reading about lost cats coming back, that is so sweet! Post some pictures when you get a chance and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to the Forum. I love happy endings to lost kitty storiesl.. How wonderful. Also welcome Tommy, Bille, and Jojo ~ *


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome......Happy Ending...Cool!


----------

